# Rain and preperation for the rain......



## danial.niazi (Nov 20, 2013)

So a rainy season has started and we are enjoying it alot... but still there are some essentials which we should definately take care off.... 1. Driving carefully 2. have a good food and change the Mood..  

what you guys like to do when the weather change like this and becomes extremly pleasant.... want to know..


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

3. Remember that we live in the middle of the desert and there is no such thing as a "rainy season" in Dubai.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

4. Remember that those tyres you havent changed for ages are utterly useless in the wet so when you (two of you) go around a corner off the SZR. you'll aquaplane and flip the car(s).

First class Muppets IMO who should probably lose their licences ... oh, and don't cycle on the SZR in the rain. You should be thrown out of the country for being a moron - I am a cyclist but that ******* really took the biscuit.


----------



## danial.niazi (Nov 20, 2013)

lolssss... u r very true... one shud chk the tyres n brain before doing such enjoyment.... if i wud b in my country i could do cyclying anywhere  without helmet .... and safe too.... anyways the yhing is how u want to enjoy such a weather


----------



## danial.niazi (Nov 20, 2013)

pamela0810 said:


> 3. Remember that we live in the middle of the desert and there is no such thing as a "rainy season" in Dubai.


pamela... the season here is short for raining... but its a season...


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

danial.niazi said:


> pamela... the season here is short for raining... but its a season...


Nah, more like and annual couple of days of showers. Hardly a season.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

I agree is not a season. Just an odd shower here and there. Is not even around the same time each year. Last year I remember some rain in February.


----------



## msbettyboopdxb (Mar 22, 2009)

I wouldn't call 50 drops of rain a year, if we're lucky, a rainy season. Lollllll


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

The sun is out! OMG! This is going to be the worst drought in 30 years!


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

November - February you're not surprised by it, otherwise you are.


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2013)

danial.niazi said:


> lolssss... u r very true... one shud chk the tyres n brain before doing such enjoyment.... if i wud b in my country i could do cyclying anywhere  without helmet .... and safe too.... anyways the yhing is how u want to enjoy such a weather


5. Take a grammar and writing course.


----------



## mariot (Nov 4, 2013)

Have to be amazed at how artificial many things in Dubai can be, the facade is beautiful and awe inspiring then the roof leaks after a refreshing bit of drizzle and 70% of the stores close in a mall.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

danial.niazi said:


> lolssss... u r very true... one shud chk the tyres n brain before doing such enjoyment.... if i wud b in my country i could do cyclying anywhere  without helmet .... and safe too.... anyways the yhing is how u want to enjoy such a weather


it's never safe to cycle without a helmet.
Regardless of where you live.


----------



## Budw (Oct 14, 2013)

dizzyizzy said:


> I agree is not a season. Just an odd shower here and there. Is not even around the same time each year. Last year I remember some rain in February.



The odd shower on Friday morning managed to get our street blank; the water remained there for 2 days. We got great drainage on the road, but they are all blocked with sand. I called Municipality several times last year, but nobody came to clean them; I guess they like the plants that grow out of them


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

danial.niazi said:


> So a rainy season has started and we are enjoying it alot... but still there are some essentials which we should definately take care off.... 1. Driving carefully 2. have a good food and change the Mood..
> 
> what you guys like to do when the weather change like this and becomes extremly pleasant.... want to know..


Ok that may sound weird....I came from a place where rain is a given I would be really upset because RAIN would disrupt everything..you name it traffic...meetings...and other plans....

Been living here for three years and have not seen the kind of rain we had couple of days ago. I woke up one night at 3:30 AM because of the lightning ( I had left my curtains opened)...stepped outside in the balcony and that was a MAJOR pounding & pouring of water ever.......I felt like I needed to drive.....and it was fun to drive in the storm and see all those puddles of water.... 

So nooo... I took a risk there....but had most fun in ages that made my day or night lol


----------

